# Shampoo/Conditioners - what works?



## PrincesDad (Oct 24, 2011)

HI everyone. 
I am a Maltese Newbie. I've had my puppy for one year, and got him when he was 5 mo old.

I would like everyone's input on what works best for Maltese in terms of keeping them smelling nice, and less prone to tangling. I posted something similar in the pH myth thread.

I have tried several shampoos and conditioners on my Prince. I started with human Suave, coconut shampoo. This actually seemed to work OK, but with his long hair, he got nits very easily, and he seemed to get smelly. 

He also tends to get an infected right ear, so I have used vinegar in his ear, which seems to clear it up. He also has had tear staining since I got him. It seemed to improve a little after teething - I'll get back to that later.

I then switched to a human oatmeal baby shampoo with Suave Coconut conditioner. This actually worked decently, but he still easily got the matted hair.

I have to admit that I didn't comb him as much as I needed to - certainly not every day - and his beautiful soft coat ended up getting matted, so he got a puppy cut. The groomer did something for his tear stains, which were much better for about 2 weeks.

Fearing that my human shampoos were not the right pH and were contributing to the matting, I have tried more things. I bought some cosmetic ingredients such as colloidal oatmeal and Behentrimonium - an antibacterial, detangling conditioning agent. I added this to the coconut conditioner, which then disappeared, but seemed to be working. A friend offered his old dog shampoos. They were all 8 in 1 Premium brand. The antibacterial deodorizing shampoo seemed to work decently. The citrus shampoo had him scratching like crazy for 3 days, which definitely contributes to a matting problem, so I won't use it again.

So now I am looking for a more premium dog shampoo and conditioner combination that will work well for a maltese. I bought Mane and Tail, detangler, which definitely helped get out mats. I also got Mane and Tail conditioner, but it doesn't seem to have much more than coconut oil and lanolin with a cetyl alchohol base, so I might try the Behentrimonium in it too.

Anyway, I am looking for input on what people have found works well with Maltese. I want the long, soft coat, but less attractiveness to dirt and every little thing like grass blades, etc which start the matting. What works!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I highly recommend Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 shampoo & conditioner. Also CC Ice on Ice detangler. Look on the grooming forum for lots of posts on grooming products.


----------



## Oscar (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi: I can't help you with the shampoo--I get Oscar's from the Vet for sensitive skin (stops the itching). I've read dogs prone to ear infection could be a sign of an allergy reaction or other underlying problems. Did you get yours from a private breeder? or puppy store? I got Oscar from a puppy store (I don't support them) but my niece begged me to go in and I saw this puppy shaking like a leaf...I had a feeling he was sick and I took him home. Next day, I saw blood on his poop--to him to the vet and sure enough, he had an infection in his rectum-he was dehydrated. The vet said if he had stayed in the store another week he would have died from it! . He was healthy for 6 years and this year got a bladder stone. Then another surgery to correct the 1st surgery bc he caught a staph infection--they removed part of the rotted out bladder. And 20 days ago, he had the glands removed b/c they kept getting infected. Please, be sure to give him a healthy diet. Their poop should be on the Hard side so they can extract their glands naturally. A soft poop won't do the job. Research it. I pray you NEVER have to go through all of this--it was aweful and very expensive! $10K. Have you considered health insurance? I wish I had listened to my husband who believes in insurance policies. PetPlan seems to be a very reliable one. Rated #1 in customer service and back by an A+ Co. These puppy mills are ruining the dog's Genes--weaker from multiple births and crossed DNA.


----------



## PrincesDad (Oct 24, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thanks for the replies so far. 
I've already found a number of recommendations for CC, so may end up trying it. Right now I guess I'm just collecting the votes so to speak, and any and all suggestions from experienced owners and handlers.

I adopted Prince. He came from a home breeder who I later contacted. She got reported by a neighbor so had to give up some dogs, and Prince hadn't been sold so ended up on the adoption block. He was AKC registered according to her, but I have not paid her any extra for the papers yet.

I have to say I was nervous about him at first. He was penned with his father who was quite friendly, but when I put him on a leash, he wouldn't budge. At home he ran and hid, although he would come out to us. He wouldn't accept a leash for going on walks. He trained fairly easily using praise and treats, and now rarely has accidents. My wife thought he was a dumb dog, but I knew better. He now knows stay, sit, shake, speak, lay down, roll over, and of course his name. We don't use "potty outside" anymore - he goes to the door and sits. After leaving him with a neighbor for our vacation, who has a dog, he began happily accepting a leash for walks.

He actually seems close to the Maltese standard, and I thought about trying to show him. He doesn't seem to have any horrible health problems, although his skin does seem a little sensitive. His worst problem is his eye staining. He now has what seems a happy and healthy disposition. He has gotten somewhat aggressive acting with passersby, and likes to chase cars. Most people who come to the door and who are invited in are met with licks and excited hopping tho.

I am confident that he is pure bred, but feel his line is far from champion status. His tail had an extra 90 degree curl kink on the tip which I mentioned to the breeder who didn't admit to doing it, but whom I strongly suspect.


----------



## Lorielp (Oct 20, 2011)

*What works for Me*

I use Happy Tails, Bubbles and Beads Doggie shampoo with conditioner. In the winter I also condition with Happy Tails Fur Better or Worst, Deep conditioner. What I have found that really works on my one dog with the long thin wavy hair is a detangler/conditioner called Cowboy Magic. It is sort of a gel like stuff that you put on the dog just before brushing. Just a little goes a long way. I brush with a pin brush and also a teflon coated metal comb. I also have learned that wearing a harness or doggie clothes all the time will mat the hair too. Lorraine


----------



## PrincesDad (Oct 24, 2011)

*Hi Lorie*

Keep the suggestions a comin everyone. Yes, I looked at the Cowboy Magic, and may try it, Thank you for your recommendation. I don't know if my steel comb has a teflon coat or not, but I guess I could spray it with silicone spray - I think it is just chrome plated. It does seem a decent quality comb though that I bought because it had a rubber handle, and I could use it while bathing him. I have found if I use downward strokes while shampooing him, and then use the comb after a conditioner, he comes out untangled and handsome.

My bro had a std poodle named Barkley! He just put him down after 15 years, as his digestive problems noticeably worsened, and he stopped eating most everything.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

We use earthbath. I give Rocky a bath once a week, I like to use a puppy or gentle formula and a conditioner to follow it up with.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use something different on each of my coats. My heavy, silky coat gets CC Spectrum 10 or Herbal Essence anti-frizz or Crown Royal (very heavy conditioner w/some left in the coat). My lighter silk coat can be bathed in just about anything and looks great. My lightest coat gets Pantene (and only a very, very light conditioning). If your pup came from a reputable breeder, I'd ask them what they recommend.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I also love Spectrum 10 but be warned - this is a question where you will get a LOT of different answers because what works for one coat, doesn't work for them all. 

There is no 'miracle' solution to matting if you aren't brushing/combing regularly, unfortunately. I sure wish there was!

I show my dogs so if you want any information about showing him, feel free to ask! To be eligible to show in AKC conformation, they need to be AKC registered with full registration (not limited) and they cannot be neutered. Please share some photos of him!


----------



## PrincesDad (Oct 24, 2011)

"There is no 'miracle' solution to matting if you aren't brushing/combing regularly, unfortunately. I sure wish there was!"

No, but there sure are tips and differences. I've learned not to let him out when it is wet out. I'm learning if he does get a mat, that I don't have to cut it out if I have a good detangler. If I have a good detangler I also spend less time grooming him, so am more likely to do it!

Also, and most importantly, if I don't damage his hair, and it doesn't have frizzies, he doesn't mat as easily. This means good diet, and good hair products. Also learning what products don't attract dirt, and debris. So there is a lot to learn. Also learning what to feed him. Right now it is mostly raw chicken. We tried gizzards, and that seemed to be disastrous - ended up cleaning his bum all the time.

Your Andrew looks like a Champion - I assume he is.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't use Suave products on my hair, much less hers! I use PetsMart whitening shampoo & conditioner on her. Works well, not expensive. For matts, I use WalMarts Equate detangler spray. That also works well for us. Her fur is about 4" all over.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

PrincesDad said:


> "There is no 'miracle' solution to matting if you aren't brushing/combing regularly, unfortunately. I sure wish there was!"
> 
> No, but there sure are tips and differences. I've learned not to let him out when it is wet out. I'm learning if he does get a mat, that I don't have to cut it out if I have a good detangler. If I have a good detangler I also spend less time grooming him, so am more likely to do it!
> 
> ...



Oh yes, that wet grass is brutal on the coats! What kind of brush are you using? That can make a difference too. If it's a pin brush with balls on the end, you're doing more damage to the coat because those balls rip through the coat and damages it which can lead to more matting. Many of us on this forum use Madan brushes and they glide through the hair very easily. Love my madan brushes! When I got my first maltese, I got all my grooming stuff at Petsmart and as a result, I have a drawer full of stuff that I would only use if I had absolutely nothing else. 

For a detangler, I like using either diluted Coat Handler conditioner or Quicker Slicker or Pure Paws spray. 

Yes, Andrew is a champion. My 12 yr old daughter shows him in the Best of Breed competition and has done pretty well with him. He's a sweetheart!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Different coat textures, weather, dust, etc.... they all play a key role in what shampoo/conditioners are right for that particular dog. It's also important to use
a clarifying shampoo once in awhile to strip away build up and bring back the natural
texture of the hair. Clean slate, sort of. 
I use Coat Handler Shampoo and vary the conditioner every other time. Since Cosy's hair is shorter right now I don't use anything inbetween when brushing. I seldom use a comb on long or short coats, other than the face. A good pin brush is all I need...
and have done it this way for many years.


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

I use Pure Paws oatmeal and aloe shampoo and conditioner. I also use the Pure Paws conditioning spray for tangles. I love the pure paws line. It makes her so soft and the smell is amazing!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

After trying sooo many different shampoos, and Zooey continued itching...I just started using Espree Tree Tea Oil shampoo with great results! It has cut back on her itching/chewing by probably 90%. It also made her coat very silky. I use Avo Derm conditioner and it keeps her short coat free of mats (very little brushing required on ears and tail).


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Be cautious with Tea Tree Oil products. They can be toxic to dogs and cats if ingested.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I love the Pure Paws Line. If you go to their site they have videos on how to groom dogs. The conditioner in this line needs to be heated Microwave or hot water in the conditioner.
I had Cowboy Magic for me it did not remove any tangles and I HATED the scent. It also made the coat oily I threw most of it away.


----------



## Oscar (Oct 13, 2011)

Awe! So glad you rescued him! These dogs are not "Dumb" at all! If anything, they are way too smart! .


----------



## PrincesDad (Oct 24, 2011)

Although I didn't really consider it a rescue, I believe the breeder had at best neglected him and at worst abused him - he hadn't been bought and was becoming "a burden" on her. 

I understand why tea tree oil products are used. Tea Tree oil is a natural antifungal and antibacterial agent - I've used it on myself for skin fungus. I agree that if a dog were to lick large amounts off itself that it could be toxic to it, but the amounts in these shampoos are so small that I don't think the dog could lick enough to harm himself. Prince does not lick himself much - just the bare minimum self cleaning. However, I don't see a need for it if I don't use products which dry him out and cause him to itch. Pantene conditioner also has the antibacterial conditioning agent I mentioned, so there are alternatives. The lauric acid in raw coconut oil is also antibacterial and the caprylic acid is antifungal. However, too much coconut oil will definitely cause his hair to pick up debris, as will other oils. Based on what I've seen I plan on staying away from shampoos with lots of sulfates, as they seem drying to his hair - leading to a matting problem. I don't know that pH is as much a factor as sulfates. Both the Suave coconut shampoo and the 8 in 1 "Premium" citrus dog shampoo are high in sulfates. On the oatmeal baby shampoo with augmented Suave conditioner, his coat was a beautiful as I have ever seen it, and became wonderfully soft, but I did have to comb it every day. The behentrimonium I added did seem to give him a super silky feel, and seemed to help detangle while bathing. Then the conditioner disappeared - either my wife used it up or one of the kids thought it would make good bubble bath. So I am probably going to try adding the behentrimonium to a sample of the Mane and Tail conditioner.

I want to thank everybody for their suggestions. I will probably get one of those brushes. I will probably end up trying some of the shampoos and conditioners suggested. I don't feel Prince's coat is particularly thick, but it has seemed to fill out a little more since his puppyhood, and I know it has the capability of being beautiful. I feel his hair got damaged so the puppy cut provided him a clean start, and I want to keep his hair undamaged as it grows. Armed with my new knowledge of how delicate their coats are, and how to take care of them, I am hopeful.

Thanks again
Brent


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I've got the Chris Christensen line of products, and just lately am trying the IV Bernard for long flowing coats. Gosh I'm in love with this stuff! The tangles just slide on out, and Cozette can get some really bad matts if she scratches or chews. An easier to find choice, and pretty effective for us, at any rate, was Rusk Being Sensible Bodifying shampoo. I tried it only because I was out of the other shampoo I had liked, and it is what I use on my fine hair. It works surprisingly well! Plus, it is easy to find and inexpensive. Honestly I have probably ten bottles of shampoo in my doggie grooming closet right now, LOL. But, I'd have to say I'm sticking with the IV Bernard and my fall-back will be the Rusk.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi Princes Dad!

My groomer said that too much moisture in the coat can cause tangles so she dilutes the conditioner and uses just a bit. 

I agree with you about the sulfites as well as the tea tree oil!

You also may want to consider using a non toxic shampoo. The Espree and EarthBath recommended are both natural and safe. The rest mentioned contain synthetic fragrances (a known carcinogen and endocrine disrupter) as well as other toxic chemicals that can contribute to immune and health problems. 

The ph thing is a myth created by pet shampoo companies to sell shampoo, and was recently debunked on SM!  
Pet shampoo companies are not required to list all ingredients so it's hard for consumers to research ingredient safety. This also means you may not know if a shampoo contains the bad sulfites. I personally like natural human shampoos like Desert Essence Grape, Aubrey and any baby shampoo from the health food store (the drug store baby shampoos are loaded with nasty chemicals). Generally I shampoo my babies with whatever natural shampoo I'm using at the moment and they've all worked well, as long as I brush and comb before the bath!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have strong allergy issues, and use Aveeno Body Wash (unscented - green cap) on myself. When I purchased Bella, I had them bathe her in the same Aveeno, so I could determine if I was allergic to her, or the other shampoo/products everyone uses on their pets. Sure enough, I did fine with her after she was cleaned in Aveeno. It is very gentle on her skin, but it really doesn't brighten her coat up as much as I'd like. I also wash her in my favorite John Frieda human shampoo/conditioner and that lightens her up and also does not irritate her skin. Something to consider


----------



## PrincesDad (Oct 24, 2011)

Summergirl
Funny you should bring that up. Aveeno baby shampoo with oatmeal is exactly what I was using on Prince before the crappy dog shampoo. It seemed to do very well with the conditioner.

also Puppy Lover
Yesterday I went and bought Hairtrition, a sulfate free human shampoo. Used it last night. Used Mane and Tail conditioner. They seemed to do a very good job together, but only first time. He came out much brighter, and his hair is much straighter. He got Mane and Tail detangler while drying for the areas around his neck that he has been scratching. He also is not scratching. He also looks great after going out this morning! The shampoo did not foam much, but seemed to do a good job. Could tell a big difference in the feel of his hair even before the conditioner. I used his metal comb some, and his tail combed much easier. Of course Hairtrition was not cheap - $15 a liter. It has a little of a few heavy oils - coconut oil and linseed oil included, but doesn't feel greasy at all. So far so good. Much happier with result.


----------



## PrincesDad (Oct 24, 2011)

Thought I would update this thread with more results. I am extremely pleased with the results here. I actually believe the main improvement is due the Hairtrition shampoo. It doesn't claim to be a conditioner, but does a great job conditioning. However, I skipped a week of bathing so his lower legs didn't turn out as white as they should. The improvement in the hair tangling problem is huge. After bathing him last night I am even noticing a huge improvement in the tear stains. I didn't even use the tear stain remover - I just shampooed the area with my thumbs. This is my first experience with Hairtrition and I have started using it on myself, and am noticing that my comb doesn't jerk at the ends of my hair anymore. I also used to use the Suave to shave in the shower, but in the winter sometimes my cheeks would chap unless I used moisturizer. I'm guessing that problem will be significantly relieved with the Hairtrition. So out with the Suave.


----------



## PrincesDad (Oct 24, 2011)

Don't know if this would help anyone, but I thought I would just say that I just got 2 more liters of the Hairtrition protecting shampoo because it is on sale at Sally's Beauty supply for 7.99 through the end of the month, and I am worried that it may not stick around since I can't seem to find it at a whole lot of places.

I am not in any way affiliated with this product, but just am a pleased consumer.


----------

